# Let's the fun begin ....



## sig

I am not moving from current location 
25'x10'x6' tank idea could be never implemented at my current place, due to the required construction cost 

I decided for time being to run ~ 48x18x16 lovely Euro Braced from Miracles.
Sump this time will be under tank. I was forbidden by the boss to drill holes to the basement.
Made stand today 36" high. The cover will be done later. also made hangers for the future light from the electrical piping. $10 cost for now + 10 in the future. but you need to have/rent bender.
Eventually found 30G long in BA and despite it is not cheap, i got it. It is very convenient for the sump 36x12x15.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05041_zps8883041f.jpg.html]



[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05042_zps735c0b74.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet

Now we're getting somewhere !!


----------



## altcharacter

Good to see you again Greg! Can't wait to see what you do with this one


----------



## Sunstar

big home coming?


----------



## Jiinx




----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


>


That's right. Placed big order today 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

any pics of the tank yet sig? i.e my possible new tank in a bit? LOL


----------



## matti2uude

Build it with an emergency drain please, so I can buy it when you're done with it. Thanks Matt


----------



## sig

Flexin5 said:


> any pics of the tank yet sig? i.e my possible new tank in a bit? LOL


2-3 weeks 



matti2uude said:


> Build it with an emergency drain please, so I can buy it when you're done with it. Thanks Matt


ordered as requested 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Installed Oatey Pvc Shower Pan Liner. Even with sump inside, it should hold at least 1-2 Gallons of spilled water. This action made wife happy 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05043_zps41ca741e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05044_zps438a44f3.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar

That is a very good idea <3


----------



## explor3r

Whats is this one going to be? mix reef?...or maybe a anemone only tank


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Whats is this one going to be? mix reef?...or maybe a anemone only tank


Nobody knows, but for sure it is going to be *mine* tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Nobody knows, but for sure it is going to be *mine* tank


 muy bien


----------



## TBemba

Unsolicited inhabitant ideas

1. Octopus
2. Jelly fish
3. Angler fish


----------



## fury165

Sig what were the dimensions on the shower pan ? Did you have to use more than one? 
Also it looks like you just secured along the perimeter with screws, am I correct?


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> Sig what were the dimensions on the shower pan ? Did you have to use more than one?
> Also it looks like you just secured along the perimeter with screws, am I correct?


This one from homedepot. I put silicon 2 around bottom perimeter and pressed it with the something to keep in place, but can be any adhesive. Top I secured with non rusted screws. One layer is completely enough.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/pvc-shower-pan-liner-kit5x6/960003

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

Thanks for clarifying. I want to do something similar and someone mentioned this. I just couldn't visualize it clearly until your pics.


----------



## sig

got few very nice rocks for the future structure. will start to seed them as soon as I buy heater.
My tank will be 16" high and these low profile rock should fit perfectly

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05045_zps39b74594.jpg.html]








[/URL][/IMG]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet

Beautiful rocks !
Thanks for the pics !


----------



## Sunstar

Mine tanks, those are the best! 

Nice rock

Other inhabitant ideas.
Kraken
Mermaids
Leviathans

I keep toying iwth the idea of mantis shrimp myself


----------



## sig

Mermaids could be good idea, but at least 6' long 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Got to love that type of rock is the best!!


----------



## fury165

Sunstar said:


> Other inhabitant ideas.
> Kraken
> Mermaids
> Leviathan


I hate to come off as the Leviathan police around here but none of those are suitable for a 60 Gallon tank. I remind you all that all three of these need to be kept in a tank that is at least 200 nautical miles, anything less is unethical.

Best to leave these in the abyss where they belong and perhaps consider 4 or 5 Tangs instead


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> I hate to come off as the Leviathan police around here but none of those are suitable for a 60 Gallon tank. I remind you all that all three of these need to be kept in a tank that is at least 200 nautical miles, anything less is unethical.
> 
> Best to leave these in the abyss where they belong and perhaps consider 4 or 5 Tangs instead


I was thinking to have mermaid on the living room and not in the tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> I was thinking to have mermaid on the living room and not in the tank


Then by all means carry on!


----------



## Sunstar

fury165 said:


> I hate to come off as the Leviathan police around here but none of those are suitable for a 60 Gallon tank. I remind you all that all three of these need to be kept in a tank that is at least 200 nautical miles, anything less is unethical.
> 
> Best to leave these in the abyss where they belong and perhaps consider 4 or 5 Tangs instead


I am terribly sorry... I never realised they had such high requirements. I thought you could get a baby mermaid and keep it in a 10 gallon and it wouldn't grow bigger.


----------



## Sunstar

Accidental double post.


----------



## CamH

sig said:


> got few very nice rocks for the future structure. will start to seed them as soon as I buy heater\QUOTE]
> 
> how will you seed them? Rocks from another tank?


----------



## sig

CamH said:


> sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> got few very nice rocks for the future structure. will start to seed them as soon as I buy heater\QUOTE]
> 
> how will you seed them? Rocks from another tank?
> 
> 
> 
> new sand and rock will go to the basket + power head + heater + sand or rock from old tank = Bullshit (IMO), but I will do it anyway, since my tank is not ready
> 
> The more important problem with these man made rock is clean it from silicates, by keeping in the changed RODI water (IMO)
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*
Click to expand...


----------



## sig

*starting to get equipment*

Thanks to Mr. Fury for helping to make final decision. I got Maxwater unit and Pump from ebay. Should mention decent quality and fast response from the seller. It is installed and produces water. Pump is almost quiet. Total price is 240 (tax in) to my door, but looks like they rotate sale prices almost daily. They also ship free some units when order on their website

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-stage...e-osmosis-system-float-valve-ro-di_p_396.html

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05048_zpse109c1d5.jpg.html]

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05047_zpsa0f6819c.jpg.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

glad to be of service. I don't even realize he had an eBay site since I just drive up to pick up what I need.


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> glad to be of service. I don't even realize he had an eBay site since I just drive up to pick up what I need.


can not make there during the hours and ordered here

http://stores.ebay.ca/MAX-WATER-FLO...85057016&_sid=229708516&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*not loosing time*

Assembled skimmer and put it in SW holding tank to get "life". Curve 5 is dead silent and started to produce skim in 10 minutes from the empty tank 

Also put rocks and sand to be resurrected  
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05051_zpsf63ec544.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05052_zps6b39d287.jpg.html]


[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05053_zps647c868c.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I have the Bubble Magus 3.5 and it is unreal how well it does! My only problem with it is that my nassarius snails climb into it and clog it all up. I'll have to put a net on the inlet to help it out.

Good to see you're coming along fine!

What pump did you get for the return?


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> What pump did you get for the return?


I think it would be 1262, since it will fit for the *future bigger tank*. XA-XA-XA 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka

I also just got a new BM 3.5 and so far I'm very impressed with it. Quiet and skims like a champ. Took less than a week to "break-in" and is virtually micro-bubble free now. Nice start Greg, tagging along to see the build in progress.


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> I also just got a new BM 3.5 and so far I'm very impressed with it. Quiet and skims like a champ. Took less than a week to "break-in" and is virtually micro-bubble free now. Nice start Greg, tagging along to see the build in progress.


thank you Sir

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee

thrilled to see you back my friend


----------



## sig

teemee said:


> thrilled to see you back my friend


Thanks Margaret. Things did not go as expected last year, so just a small tank for now 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

hey Sig, you've problably researched it already but if you're going for silence, the curve 5 is really quiet, i have the curve 7 and you can barely hear it. but the 1262 is loud. the jaebo return pump is much much quieter and it's controllable so that might be a better option for you since now your sump in under the tank.


----------



## sig

Flexin5 said:


> hey Sig, you've problably researched it already but if you're going for silence, the curve 5 is really quiet, i have the curve 7 and you can barely hear it. but the 1262 is loud. the jaebo return pump is much much quieter and it's controllable so that might be a better option for you since now your sump in under the tank.


Thanks. got 1262 already. will see how it is going. The worse case scenario will leave it as backup.

Money is nothing - process of wasting matters.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

sig said:


> Thanks. got 1262 already. will see how it is going. The worse case scenario will leave it as backup.
> 
> Money is nothing - process of wasting matters.


I hear ya man. that's exactly what i did since the tank was next to my TV. kept the 1262 as a back up.


----------



## sig

Visited today Plastic World and got few pieces of acrylic. They always have some cuts there with different thickness and colors, but they will not cut these pieces for your sizes without additional pay.
Fortunately, I got table saw and within hour the sump is ready. As always my silicon job is terrible and product looks ugly. But for my purposes it is very functional. It will have just equipment inside and no sand or rocks. On the right is a small holder for the floss, which will reduce bubbles and stop debris coming from the drain. Drain line will be pointed to this "packet". With this design - low baffles on the bottom and very high middle in the air, I could have as much water in the sump, as I want . For sure, there should be enough place to accept water from the tank, in case pump stoppage. 
Having a lot of water in the sump, allows me to set level, which will allow me to change for example 10G of water, without stopping the pump.

Just hoping 1/4 acrylic will not bend from the water pressure. I put some holding pieces between baffles, but who knows. Really did not want to seal with glass this time.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05055_zps8bd39856.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

If you have too much water on one side, it will bow the baffle. But if its even pressure, it will be fine. Next time you need to cut plexi, just call  i have lots, and the tools!! And my shop hours are from 7-1am normally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

Would have saved you 7$ on that weldon too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar

If I ever get the large tank going, I am using glass as the baffles. I have access to a stained glass artist and her tools. It was really awesome when I cut a 10 gallon down into a breeder when there was a bad break.


----------



## sig

J_T said:


> If you have too much water on one side, it will bow the baffle. But if its even pressure, it will be fine. Next time you need to cut plexi, just call  i have lots, and the tools!! And my shop hours are from 7-1am normally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I know you are doing perfect job and one day, I will contact you for sure.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*got the tank*

small but looks good 48x18x16 with 2 drains - one emergency 

it is already filled with water and started some plumbing.
Was thinking to make flow from the left to the right, as it always was before, but decided against it.
Overflow is o the left and run piping in the cabinet to the opposite side does not look good and to many turns.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05059_zpse430863a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05060_zps38956565.jpg.html]



[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05061_zpsadfa94bd.jpg.html]


[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05062_zpsba93a28d.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude

It looks very nice but I thought you didn't like the euro brace.


----------



## explor3r

Very nice Greg I hope this keep you busy for the moment


----------



## Flexin5

Beautiful tank sig! Let me know when your getting rid if this one LOL


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Very nice Greg I hope this keep you busy for the moment


Nothing to do again in a few weeks 



Flexin5 said:


> Beautiful tank sig! Let me know when your getting rid if this one LOL


Thanks 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Almost there, but not fishes yet  
WTF with the size of jager heaters. Looks like it even will not feet in the sump 

Tank finally in the living room with sand and rock, but landscaping will do tomorrow under boss supervision. Completed drain, but stuck withe return, because decided just in case to have bypass line. For sure did not have a T to do it and Lowes so far.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05063_zpsa186c266.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05064_zps3a02fc8d.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar

Exciting! I can't wait to see what is next <3


----------



## explor3r

Any updates??


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Any updates??


Almost ready for fishes. probably will get couple next weekend. Don't tell me about cycling..., but have half of the water cycling with dry rocks and sand for 2 weeks . 
BS. I know, but it works for me. This is 6t tank and never lost 1 fish.

- Already running carbon and tried Rowaphosphates in Reactor. 
- You can not run 30 gr of material in this phosban 150 
- Barely fit 300W heater in the sump. To long
- Got eheim 1262, but it is to powerful for my 1" return. Run it in almost close position, but no regrets.
Tried tricky Durso, which I seen in BA on Steeles, but it did not work for me with high turnaround flow rate. Made easy one, but more adjustments will be needed

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05066_zpsacd62ed2.jpg.html]



[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05067_zps9457b2c2.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TBemba

Great to hear that you have the tank up and ready to rock and roll in two weeks! I didn't think I would have enough time to start one before the Brantford frag event. But it's more than two weeks away so I'll set it up tomorrow.

Any secrets that you care to share? Also can I cycle the tank faster if I use cured live rock instead of the dry rock you used?


----------



## altcharacter

Of course the russian doesn't listen to me!

Greg: "I don't know what pump to get, 1262 or 5000"
Me: "Well I have a 3000 in a 50g with 20g sump and I run mine at 40% so a 5000 might run a bit fast. The 1262 I have is running almost 10% and it's still to fast in my 70g tank"
Greg: "Ok, I will go with 1262"



I told you, go with the 3000 or 5000!! Also less power and more quiet!


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Of course the russian doesn't listen to me!
> 
> Greg: "I don't know what pump to get, 1262 or 5000"
> Me: "Well I have a 3000 in a 50g with 20g sump and I run mine at 40% so a 5000 might run a bit fast. The 1262 I have is running almost 10% and it's still to fast in my 70g tank"
> Greg: "Ok, I will go with 1262"
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, go with the 3000 or 5000!! Also less power and more quiet!


Agree. people never learn, including myself 

I had very small eheim 600 before and I assume with 3000 or 5000, you just reduce output using gate on the pump? What is the difference between using Valve on the line or gate on the pump? Let me know Is it correct.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

TBemba said:


> Any secrets that you care to share? Also can I cycle the tank faster if I use cured live rock instead of the dry rock you used?


I do not have answer and I have no idea how long you should cure your dry rock for it to become live rock.
I just do not cycle anything, but it does not mean it will work for you.
From the first day water starts to circulate, even without any bioload in the tank, I run carbon and GFO

and do not forget - when you have your tank running with fishes, corals in the future, you will have mini cycles, every time you add/remove something in the tank. They system, will try to balance itself after changes made.
That is why it is not recommended to to big changes at one. For example to add a lot of rock

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

+1

Dry rock is actually more stable when starting a new tank because there is no die off. Like Greg said, it will grow bacteria on it as demand requires, as long as you keep your new additions reasonably slow. 

Using already live rock can make the tank ready for life sooner, but depending on how it is stored before being out in the new tank, it will have a good amount of die off which will introduce high amounts of ammonia into the tank. You'll be safe if it comes from an aquarium on the other side of the room, not so much if it's been sitting in a bucket for a week at the aquarium store. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig

Thanks for translating to understandable English 



50seven said:


> +1
> 
> Dry rock is actually more stable when starting a new tank because there is no die off. Like Greg said, it will grow bacteria on it as demand requires, as long as you keep your new additions reasonably slow.
> 
> Using already live rock can make the tank ready for life sooner, but depending on how it is stored before being out in the new tank, it will have a good amount of die off which will introduce high amounts of ammonia into the tank. You'll be safe if it comes from an aquarium on the other side of the room, not so much if it's been sitting in a bucket for a week at the aquarium store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Almost ready for fishes. probably will get couple next weekend. Don't tell me about cycling..., but have half of the water cycling with dry rocks and sand for 2 weeks .
> BS. I know, but it works for me. This is 6t tank and never lost 1 fish.
> 
> - Already running carbon and tried Rowaphosphates in Reactor.
> - You can not run 30 gr of material in this phosban 150
> - Barely fit 300W heater in the sump. To long
> - Got eheim 1262, but it is to powerful for my 1" return. Run it in almost close position, but no regrets.
> Tried tricky Durso, which I seen in BA on Steeles, but it did not work for me with high turnaround flow rate. Made easy one, but more adjustments will be needed
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05066_zpsacd62ed2.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05067_zps9457b2c2.jpg.html]


Greg is looking very good let me know if you need anything...


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Greg is looking very good let me know if you need anything...


I need a lot, after fire sale last spring 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

The light is on - 36" 4 bulbs ATI with the combo. It is much whiter than in the photo. Unfortunately, crappy photographer

front to end

ATI BLUE PLUS 
ATI PURPLE PLUS 
ATI 12000K AQUABLUE SPECIAL
ATI BLUE PLUS

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05068_zps3eb25471.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

Coming along nicely Greg


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> Coming along nicely Greg


durso is very loud this time. for now could not figure out how to deal with.

Wife is not happy . Fan in ATI fixture also makes a noise. Hopefully it will go away.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

Looks great sig, back to T5's huh?


----------



## sig

Flexin5 said:


> Looks great sig, back to T5's huh?


that's for sure. No more LEDs

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> durso is very loud this time. for now could not figure out how to deal with.
> 
> Wife is not happy . Fan in ATI fixture also makes a noise. Hopefully it will go away.


It looks like you did two holes in the overflow, but I Only see one pipe with a gate valve...have you considered a Herbie overflow?


----------



## sig

there is a second emergency drain visible on in the back on the left. I will read tomorrow about herbie.

Thanks

http://gmacreef.com/herbie-overflow-reef-tank-plumbing-method-basics/

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05063_zpsa186c266.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Greg you getting there in 1 to 2 weeks it will look great when is fully stock..
I call first when you are going to sell the lights...


----------



## sig

Thank you Mr. Fury
Noise problems and eheim 1262 as too powerful are completely solved. 
I never had marine tank with two holes drilled and as result was always using Durso type of drain.
This time I got tank with 2 holes, which allowed me to have emergency drain. I installed durso, but the noise from the water draining to the tank and air sucks inside drain was bad. I also had no choice but to run pump around 15 % flow to reduce noise from the drainage.
Now pump is 95% capacity (it allowed me to save money on 2 powerheads required).
Drain is completely silent and no bubbles.
Thanks to Roger and Herbie type overflow 

There is always something to learn and does not matter how experienced you are

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05071_zps2c9500c8.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

Good stuff Greg  I was going to mention to put a strainer on the pipes but it looked like you have already done so


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> Good stuff Greg  I was going to mention to put a strainer on the pipes but it looked like you have already done so


Big thanks from my wife also. She usually watches TV ~ 5' from the tank and noise is a bad factor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

*Not a herbie???*


You're *NOT* running a Herbie? I saw you mention earlier about an emergency drain line and I thought you were doing a Herbie... I thought it's about time Greg got on the siphon train! 
I can come over and help you set it up. It is really really simple. You can get away with that ball valve it is just easier to "tune" with a gate valve and you may want to change it eventually. The beautiful thing about the Herbie (Or Bean animal) ( apart from no micro-bubbles and dead silence) is that you match your drain siphon GPH to your pump not the other way around. 
YOU are set up for a Herbie already, you just need to implement it by adjusting the pipe heights. 
This is THE best write up I have found on the subject and will save you time from reading RC threads.
http://gmacreef.com/herbie-overflow-reef-tank-plumbing-method-basics/

EDIT: I was so taken aback that I posted this only after skimming the last couple of posts and I HAD to post... I see now I should finish reading first and I am glad you figured it out!!!
Good on ya!


----------



## sig

Thanks jeff.

It was done within half hour. The only was unscrew the the drain pipe from the bulk head. It also was very easy to adjust, because I have powerful pump, which also was in adjustment play
Now everything is quiet. I got controller today and ATO should arrive next week



fesso clown said:


> You're *NOT* running a Herbie? I saw you mention earlier about an emergency drain line and I thought you were doing a Herbie... I thought it's about time Greg got on the siphon train!
> I can come over and help you set it up. It is really really simple. You can get away with that ball valve it is just easier to "tune" with a gate valve and you may want to change it eventually. The beautiful thing about the Herbie (Or Bean animal) ( apart from no micro-bubbles and dead silence) is that you match your drain siphon GPH to your pump not the other way around.
> YOU are set up for a Herbie already, you just need to implement it by adjusting the pipe heights.
> This is THE best write up I have found on the subject and will save you time from reading RC threads.
> http://gmacreef.com/herbie-overflow-reef-tank-plumbing-method-basics/
> 
> EDIT: I was so taken aback that I posted this only after skimming the last couple of posts and I HAD to post... I see now I should finish reading first and I am glad you figured it out!!!
> Good on ya!


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> Big thanks from my wife also. She usually watches TV ~ 5' from the tank and noise is a bad factor






sig said:


> Thanks jeff.
> 
> It was done within half hour. The only was unscrew the the drain pipe from the bulk head. It also was very easy to adjust, because I have powerful pump, which also was in adjustment play
> Now everything is quiet. I got controller today and ATO should arrive next week


What controller did you end up getting?


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> What controller did you end up getting?


I got digital aquatics reefkeeper lite, since I really have not much to control.
I had identical unit for the last 5 years and never had a problem. Just twice replaced temp probe, but this is a normal.
Together with Finnex It will control Heater and light timers. That is all what I need it for.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> I got digital aquatics reefkeeper lite, since I really have not much to control.
> I had identical unit for the last 5 years and never had a problem. Just twice replaced temp probe, but this is a normal.
> Together with Finnex It will control Heater and light timers. That is all what I need it for.


Oh cool, and you picked up the finnex temp controller too.

Interesting fact about the Digital Aquatics products... The new Archon line is backwards compatible with the RKE/RKL modules. If I understand it correctly, we can just purchase the base controller unit and use your probes and modules you already have. Best thing is that the base unit is wifi based and would eliminate the need for the net module...so if you plan on getting the net module in the future, just get this.


----------



## altcharacter

word!!! Good to hear on the RKL!!


----------



## sig

evryting is ready. Even found one snail which I got with the rocks few week ago and It is alive. Time for corals and fish

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05074_zps7af56799.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05073_zps08fb674b.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Greg if you want any monti's swing by my house!


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Greg if you want any monti's swing by my house!


Thanks Dave.

should figure out what I want to have this time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*tank build*

nice build greg..... look forward to seeing u add livestock and corals .
cheers


----------



## sig

Finally first residents royal Grandma and Small Yellow tang.

Everybody got dinner and grandma went to sleep somewhere, but tang decided to keep the company 
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05080_zps64a6161e.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

sig said:


> Finally first residents royal Grandma and Small Yellow tang.
> 
> Everybody got dinner and grandma went to sleep somewhere, but tang decided to keep the company
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05080_zps64a6161e.jpg.html]


Nice additions sig, where did you find the royal gramma? Been meaning to pick up two for myself and one for my cousins tank.


----------



## sig

SUM has many for 25. They look healthy for now
Ye3llow tang is from BA on Steeles

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

It's been a while but I'm completely lost. Whatever happened to the previous tank, Greg? This one looking good as usual, by the way.


----------



## sig

my tanks have no time to get old .

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Time for update.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150216_163716_zps9be10ad3.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150216_163632_zps3b65eb2a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150216_163623_zps0afa1b9f.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150216_163611_zps74a2053f.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

YOu scored that poker star colony eh? looks great Greg!


----------



## teemee

I have a photosynthetic gorgonian frag for you, if you'd like.


----------



## sig

teemee said:


> I have a photosynthetic gorgonian frag for you, if you'd like.


Thank you Margaret. Appreciate it, but not on this stage

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee

sig said:


> Thank you Margaret. Appreciate it, but not on this stage


okay, i'll see if someone else wants it.


----------



## conix67

Looking good Greg! I'd like to see that Pokerstar cover all your rocks!


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> Looking good Greg! I'd like to see that Pokerstar cover all your rocks!


Thank you.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

That poker star was fully encrusted and totally coming off the cookie it was on!! I'm sure it'll start encrusting the rocks within a couple weeks.


----------



## Kooka

Greg, the flame angel is nice but it will eventually destroy your montis like the pokerstar. I have one and it's the "red devil" of my tank.


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> Greg, the flame angel is nice but it will eventually destroy your montis like the pokerstar. I have one and it's the "red devil" of my tank.


 will cook this guy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jaysan

sig said:


> will cook this guy


Lemme know how it tastes!! 

Love how the tank is coming along!!!


----------



## teemee

sig said:


> will cook this guy





Jaysan said:


> Lemme know how it tastes!!
> 
> Love how the tank is coming along!!!


Sig et al.
I'm sure you know that the forum does not condone harming/discarding/maltreating the contents of your aquarium in any way. 
This may have been a joke, but it has been flagged by someone on the forum as possible cruelty. Please refrain from making similar infractions in the future as they will be considered actionable infractions. 
thank you.


----------



## sig

teemee said:


> Sig et al.
> 
> This may have been a joke, but it has been flagged by someone on the forum as possible cruelty.
> thank you.


For sure it was a joke. ARE YOU SERIOUS? *WHAT A HUMAN RACE BECAME . WOW*

for sure this some one eating fish with a happy face - Hippocratic clown

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee

sig said:


> For sure it was a joke. ARE YOU SERIOUS? *WHAT A HUMAN RACE BECAME . WOW*


sorry, but we received a complaint.


----------



## sig

I sent you PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Jaysan said:


> Lemme know how it tastes!!
> 
> Love how the tank is coming along!!!


Sorry Jason, no cooking allowed 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I learned when I was a mid that people can be real dumb...that's all I'm saying


----------



## Jaysan

sig said:


> Sorry Jason, no cooking allowed


thats a bummer...
hahaha


----------



## twobytwo

sig have you hooked up the avast yet? I think I want one too


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> I learned when I was a mod that people can be real dumb...that's all I'm saying


What, you mean food colouring doesn't work to colour montis? Really?


----------



## sig

Crayon said:


> What, you mean food colouring doesn't work to colour montis? Really?


good one. Thanks for support 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

Seriously? We can talk about BBQ and eating ribs but not eating fish? 
Here's my contribution to getting Greg's thread shut down:





(it's my commercial for Kraken's Reef)


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> Seriously? We can talk about BBQ and eating ribs but not eating fish?
> Here's my contribution to getting Greg's thread shut down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's my commercial for Kraken's Reef)


XAXAXA.

I like it, but now you offended many who have to be up nights dreaming up ways to intertwine unrelated nonsense and cobble together even a marginally rational argument.
Do you want the nuts to go into collective convulsion...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

Perhaps it is time to introduce a viewer discretion advisory at the thread or post levels.

"The comments within may be disturbing to some readers as they contain graphic material of a senitive nature and may not be suitable for Gerbil lovers, Hippies and Albino tree huggers. Reader discretion advised"


----------



## altcharacter

Well Greg if you can't cook your fish I can! I'm a red seal chef and I'm also certified by the city of Toronto to be a food handler or a "food safe" certificate.

What's the difference between going to a restaurant and picking your lobster or fish out of an aquarium to eat that night and taking your fish out of your aquarium and cooking it?? Nothing!!!!! They're both the same!!!!


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Well Greg if you can't cook your fish I can! I'm a red seal chef and I'm also certified by the city of Toronto to be a food handler or a "food safe" certificate.
> 
> What's the difference between going to a restaurant and picking your lobster or fish out of an aquarium to eat that night and taking your fish out of your aquarium and cooking it?? Nothing!!!!! They're both the same!!!!


The only difference is hypocrisy - a pretense of having a virtuous character, moral or religious beliefs or principles, etc., that one does not really possess.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> Perhaps it is time to introduce a viewer discretion advisory at the thread or post levels.
> 
> "The comments within may be disturbing to some readers as they contain graphic material of a senitive nature and may not be suitable for Gerbil lovers, Hippies and Albino tree huggers. Reader discretion advised"
> 
> Fury, your avatar is very offending - I see there is a cruelty to animal (fish without the water)
> 
> I am going to report your sadistic behavior
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

I can't stop laughing...I think I woke up the kids. That video is wickedly funny and the muppet chef music...brilliant



sig said:


> Fury, your avatar is very offending - I see there is a cruelty to animal (fish without the water)
> I ma going to report your sadistic behavior


This put me over the edge!!!

Thanks for the chuckles


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Seriously? We can talk about BBQ and eating ribs but not eating fish?
> Here's my contribution to getting Greg's thread shut down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's my commercial for Kraken's Reef)


HAHAHAHAHAHHAA thats so funny amazing video keep them coming 



fury165 said:


> Perhaps it is time to introduce a viewer discretion advisory at the thread or post levels.
> 
> "The comments within may be disturbing to some readers as they contain graphic material of a senitive nature and may not be suitable for Gerbil lovers, Hippies and Albino tree huggers. Reader discretion advised"


Lol Roger good one....this is the reason why GTAA rocks...no live rock tho.
Oh Greg your tank is looking great


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> fury165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is time to introduce a viewer discretion advisory at the thread or post levels.
> 
> "The comments within may be disturbing to some readers as they contain graphic material of a senitive nature and may not be suitable for Gerbil lovers, Hippies and Albino tree huggers. Reader discretion advised"
> 
> Fury, your avatar is very offending - I see there is a cruelty to animal (fish without the water)
> 
> I ma going to report your sadistic behavior
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That is me practising my cultural beliefs.. "A fish in the hand is worth two in the sea"
> 
> 
> 
> explor3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Roger good one....this is the reason why GTAA rocks...no live rock tho.
> Oh Greg your tank is looking great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what we do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kooka

Ha ha ha, just wow


----------



## rburns24

-
Tank is looking good, Greg. You should try to let this one get a little bit old .
-


----------



## sig

*2 weeks update*

Two weeks status 65 G +20G in sump

No cycling >> GFO and Carbon in reactors from the First Day >> 15G WC weekly

As expected got small outbreak of diatom by conches and other useful snails doing perfect job. 
No casualties among inhabitants and even anemone started gratefully accept mysys.
*
Declaimer: What works for me, could probably kill stock in your tank. In case you follow > You are at your own risk.*

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150222_203831_resized_1_zpse4bb3ab8.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

sig said:


> Two weeks status 65 G +20G in sump
> 
> No cycling >> GFO and Carbon in reactors from the First Day >> 15G WC weekly
> 
> As expected got small outbreak of diatom by conches and other useful snails doing perfect job.
> No casualties among inhabitants and even anemone started gratefully accept mysys.
> *
> Declaimer: What works for me, could probably kill stock in your tank. In case you follow > You are at your own risk.*
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150222_203831_resized_1_zpse4bb3ab8.jpg.html]


Looking good Sig.


----------



## altcharacter

That poker star looks sexy in that tank!! Can't wait to see it grow


----------



## matti2uude

It looks great so far!


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> That poker star looks sexy in that tank!! Can't wait to see it grow


Yes. It was good purchase and it is only bright piece in the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Thank you guys. I hope this thread will help others to make set ups.

It is always funny to see, when new guys with 1 week experience ask questions, but ignore your answers. 
Instead they follow another new one with 3 weeks experience and as result problems occur very soon 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Looking good Greg are you getting any anemones this time? like the huge one you used to have it was beautiful


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Looking good Greg are you getting any anemones this time? like the huge one you used to have it was beautiful


what a tank without anemone. there is already one flame tips from gtareef. 
It eats and enjoys the life 
you can see it behind yellow tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Time for update.

Visited Fragbox today and got dry goods including WR8 jebao. The most attractive point, that seller has in store warranty and you do not need to contact manufacture next day after purchase the item. Highly recommend this guy

WR8 is really powerful with many options and I am happy with the purchase, but next time I would get WR4.

tank is good so far. No loses and no algae. Cleaning crew does the job

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150227_165519_zpspjjaikqz.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150227_165545_zpsbodicr2p.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CamH

Are the WR8 comparable to Ecotech?

Tank looks great!


----------



## altcharacter

You can't compare a jebao with a vortech...


----------



## uniboob

altcharacter said:


> You can't compare a jebao with a vortech...


Sure ya can...

Watch.

Jeabo pumps are junk compared to a vortech.

Ahh that felt good to say.

And there you have it, I did it. Almost as amazing as peeing with no hands "yells out look at me mom, I'm peeing with no hands"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

uniboob said:


> Sure ya can...
> 
> Watch.
> 
> Jeabo pumps are junk compared to a vortech.
> 
> Ahh that felt good to say.
> 
> And there you have it, I did it. Almost as amazing as peeing with no hands "yells out look at me mom, I'm peeing with no hands"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that's why we girls want our own bathrooms.....


----------



## explor3r

Looking good Greg but you need to glue your frags I see them in the sand....
If you think your rw8 is too much I have a rw4 I can trade you for


----------



## DrBlueThumb

Looks great, supper clean looking.


----------



## altcharacter

And jerry wins the internet...


----------



## fesso clown

uniboob said:


> Sure ya can...
> 
> Watch.
> 
> Jeabo pumps are junk compared to a vortech.
> 
> Ahh that felt good to say.
> 
> And there you have it, I did it. Almost as amazing as peeing with no hands "yells out look at me mom, I'm peeing with no hands"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thread pisser.


----------



## fury165

Looking good Sig


----------



## Letigrama

Hey! just read the whole thread! So I dont know whatta heck you did with your old tank, but this one looks great. I love the rock and the idea of the pan for possible floods. you guys made me chuckle good with the offended member.WTF is wrong with people, we are oversensitive, and dumber everyday. Our right to complain and being heard has been abused to a point of ridiculessness! i have a question for your about the eurobrace. I still dont understand whats the benefit. Do fish not jump out because the borders are covered? The center of the tank is still open. I dont get it, people tells me oh no, I have a eurobrace, nothing gets past that. yeah...mmm sure. I love the rock! Everything is looking great. Seems you spent big bucks on the tank equipment as usual.... What about the T5? are you also having some LEDS? cheers!


----------



## sig

this is just for you. My daughter liked it and already uses these ideas

http://inoveryourhead.net/the-complete-guide-to-not-giving-a-fuck/

I use Euro brace for 2 reasons:

- Tank does not have ugly plastic black trip on the top
- Water does not splash on out of the tank, when clean glass, etc

T5s are way the go. I think in 2 weeks with T5s I got more SPS grow, than in 6 months with LED

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar

I have a young friend who might be able to find use of that link. I stopped giving a "frag" (how I use the f-bomb) long ago. After being teased in school, I realised there was no point in getting upset about it. 

I behave the way I do because that is me, if others don't like it. Fine, there are plenty of others who are my friend and deserve it. 

in regards to the brace... how does one clean under it? I have seen someone use the brace with various mess over it because of his blenny's carpet surfing.


----------



## sig

Sunstar said:


> I have a young friend who might be able to find use of that link. I stopped giving a "frag" (how I use the f-bomb) long ago. After being teased in school, I realised there was no point in getting upset about it.
> 
> I behave the way I do because that is me, if others don't like it. Fine, there are plenty of others who are my friend and deserve it.
> 
> in regards to the brace... how does one clean under it? I have seen someone use the brace with various mess over it because of his blenny's carpet surfing.


are you 18+ ?

You clean under exactly as you clean glass using magnet cleaner

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

I keep coming back to this post to read and understand how you set it up. 

This is a wonderful setup. I like the eurobrace for its clean look and I hadn't thought of the splashing when cleaning. I will be heading to miracles when I can find the time. You (and seeing other members tanks) have convinced me to try and find t5's that will fit my dt as I love the look of sps.

When you built your stand did you follow the RC post or just use your experience?


----------



## sig

Marz said:


> When you built your stand did you follow the RC post or just use your experience?


this is setup ##### 5 or 7 in the last 5 years

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

Lol...I figured


----------



## Sunstar

sig said:


> are you 18+ ?
> 
> You clean under exactly as you clean glass using magnet cleaner


I am a little more than double that.


----------



## sig

Finally completed front of the stand, using 2 cheapest doors from Ikea and pine pieces from HD.
Wife is happy, but I am not so comfortable, since can not see the sump. 
Now all attention will be given to the inhabitants of the tank and It is also time to check water chemistry.
No more updates for the time being.
Setup completed in 1.5 month including tank order.  

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC05087_zpss1sxov9s.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

Outstanding! Looks really nice.


----------



## sig

Marz said:


> Outstanding! Looks really nice.


it is just nice in the picture. My brain works better than hands.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

sig said:


> Setup completed in 1.5 month including tank order.


You're getting good at setting and dismantling tanks quickly


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> You're getting good at setting and dismantling tanks quickly


You people do not get it  I found it is not interesting to look on the same picture for a long periods 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon

sig said:


> You people do not get it  I found it is not interesting to look on the same picture for a long periods


So........since I don't know you, I gotta ask.....when you roll over in bed, do you see the same person every day, or do you get a new one when you get bored???


----------



## sig

Crayon said:


> So........since I don't know you, I gotta ask.....when you roll over in bed, do you see the same person every day, or do you get a new one when you get bored???


I did it long time ago,when i had enough hair to impress girls.

I was thinking to give this example , but my lovely wife accepts all my BS (including new tanks) during last 30 years. No reason to replace god's gift 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar

As log as you are happy <3 Awesome stand though, looks very classy.


----------



## sig

Sunstar said:


> As log as you are happy <3 Awesome stand though, looks very classy.


That is right - wife happy, the live is good  I am also happy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

sig said:


> That is right - wife happy, the live is good  I am also happy


Does your dog give you any input to this as well? Seemed like he's the boss of the house.

This tank looks good as usual! Do you have a plan for the next one?


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> Does your dog give you any input to this as well? Seemed like he's the boss of the house.
> 
> This tank looks good as usual! Do you have a plan for the next one?


I signed letter in paralegal presence that this is the last tank. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

Good to see you are back at it sir 

Tagging along!

Greg- how are you liking the booster pump?
I am debating about buying one- still on the fence though.

MP


----------



## sig

MPreston said:


> Good to see you are back at it sir
> 
> Tagging along!
> 
> Greg- how are you liking the booster pump?
> I am debating about buying one- still on the fence though.
> 
> MP


I do not have a choice, because water pressure is very low in my house. 
in case you will get one, figure out how you will shut it if you are using some container to fill

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

This tank is garbage....when are you starting the new tank?


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> This tank is garbage....when are you starting the new tank?


I agree. Not enough place for the corals 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

sig said:


> I agree. Not enough place for the corals


----------



## Flexin5

i can't believe i'm saying this but sig if you want to change up tanks (again) give me a shout! haha


----------



## matti2uude

It looks really nice!


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> I agree. Not enough place for the corals


Greg I already told you I want the pump when you are ready to start a new system, this is getting to old now..move on..


----------



## altcharacter

Why no update


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Why no update


everything is perfect as always, but since my abilities as photographer close to zero all pictures will look identical.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

close up of the poker star!! I want to see my babies!


----------



## sig

Two months since ordered tank. 
Everything clean and corals grow is very good. Just missed Fragcave SPS pack, *but was able to get a bright GSP*
No dosing and using salt from Price Chopper  (do not try at home )
Anemone is in perfect shape, but clown in need of some training.
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150315_190541_zpsfczcvpov.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150315_190603_zpsfa0bvmbs.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean

Tank looks awesome. Don't know why you said you haven't been able to achieve what you want. This is going to be awesome when things grow out! Congrats


----------



## Addicted

Looks great, Sig.


----------



## Jiinx

Greg, that really does look lovely. Has it been two months? time flies.


----------



## Norman

Beautiful tank! I love how you put the rock work together..


----------



## sig

mattdean said:


> Tank looks awesome. Don't know why you said you haven't been able to achieve what you want. This is going to be awesome when things grow out! Congrats


As we say: neighbor grass is always greener and somebody's wife is more beautiful. 
But seriously everything in your tank was perfect - landscape, coral placement, etc. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Thank you gals and guys. 
I continue posting my "new" setups hoping it will help somebody.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Greg you are the man,the tank is looking really nice already I hope you keep this at least for a year


----------



## Marz

sig said:


> Thank you gals and guys.
> I continue posting my "new" setups hoping it will help somebody.


It absolutely helps me think about how to do a larger tank. These posts are very much appreciated


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Greg you are the man,the tank is looking really nice already I hope you keep this at least for a year


I am already thinking to upgrade . I need place for your SPS pack

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

[/QUOTE] As we say: neighbor grass is always greener and wife is more beautiful. 
But seriously everything in your tank was perfect - landscape, coral placement, etc.







[/QUOTE]

You obviously have never seen my neighbour; my wife is WAY hotter lmao.


----------



## sig

As we say: neighbor grass is always greener and wife is more beautiful. 
But seriously everything in your tank was perfect - landscape, coral placement, etc.







[/QUOTE]

You obviously have never seen my neighbour; my wife is WAY hotter lmao.[/QUOTE]

fixed to 'somebody's wife" 
and by the way, you are in early stages of the marriage to have opinion on this topic. 
Will talk in 20 years 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

That's a deal- I'll bring the beer

All kidding aside; I did really like that tank.
Not to rub salt in the wounds but of all of them; that was my fav


----------



## sig

MPreston said:


> That's a deal- I'll bring the beer
> 
> All kidding aside; I did really like that tank.
> Not to rub salt in the wounds but of all of them; that was my fav


the best was 150g because it had time to mature and become beautiful. This one is good also, but too small...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

sig said:


> the best was 150g because it had time to mature and become beautiful. This one is good also, but too small...


I guess when you have had a 150, that this would be too small. But from my perspective this is a perfect size. The rockwork looks great and if "you" let it mature  it will be just as stunning.


----------



## explor3r

I just came back from Gregs house and honestly there is nothing better to see someone else tank in person than in pictures..
Greg your tank is looking beautiful I hope you keep this one for at least 1 year.


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> I just came back from Gregs house and honestly there is nothing better to see someone else tank in person than in pictures..
> Greg your tank is looking beautiful I hope you keep this one for at least 1 year.


Thanks Alex. wife has the same hope 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

sig said:


> Thanks Alex. wife has the same hope


You sir, have found one of the rare ones . Mine is very patient with this hobby, but honestly I think she'd rather catch me looking at Internet porn instead of reef forums


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> looking at Internet porn instead of reef forums


something wrong with you my friend 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon

sig said:


> something wrong with you my friend


I think sig does both........


----------



## sig

Crayon said:


> I think sig does both........


in my age...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

fury165 said:


> You sir, have found one of the rare ones . Mine is very patient with this hobby, but honestly I think she'd rather catch me looking at Internet porn instead of reef forums


lolololololol


----------



## sig

new additions to the tank

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150323_175602_zpszy00pvjc.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150323_175822_zps5jlqi6bo.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150323_175845_zpsmw3padva.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150323_175835_zpsytsqny0p.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150323_185855_zpsfj2gs55t.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude

Those are both very nice. The piece you gave me is getting colour back now.


----------



## sig

matti2uude said:


> Those are both very nice. The piece you gave me is getting colour back now.


good and thank you Matt again for the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Holy jeebus!!! That poker star is growing soooo fast! You weren't lying about the growth!

Great to see this tank doing so well. Can't wait to see one of your tanks make it past 1 year


----------



## Marz

I love the way the firefish look. The corals look really nice. I can't wait to see the growth that you get from this pic.


----------



## sig

update on grow. This one almost doubled in size in a less than a month. can not take proper picture, but there is the same grow on the other side

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150409_181914_resized_zpstyrrowsz.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet

sig said:


> update on grow. This one almost doubled in size in a less than a month. can not take proper picture, but there is the same grow on the other side
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150409_181914_resized_zpstyrrowsz.jpg.html]


Well done !


----------



## Marz

That looks awesome


----------



## sig

*It's been a while - 2.5 months*

Tank gets mature - 2.5 months: (but too small )

Juts have a look on the difference in color on rocks. Got Mexican Turbo snails and they even clean Coraline from the rocks

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150418_194318_resized_zpseoptg8ei.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TBemba

sig said:


> Tank gets mature - 2.5 months: (but too small )
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150418_194318_resized_zpseoptg8ei.jpg.html]


How much do you want for it?


----------



## sig

TBemba said:


> How much do you want for it?





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

4.5 months anniversary. As always Carbon, GFO, 10G WC weekly, no dosing.

Added rocks , but already no place to put corals ndexisting

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Tank%202_zpsem2himxj.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/Tank%201_zpsac5tgekw.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

looking good Greg!


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> looking good Greg!





fesso clown said:


> looking good Greg!


Thanks Jeff.

Till now I cannot figure out what this fuzzy substance I was having for a couple weeks in the beginning. It is gone when I introduced turbo snails and toxedo guy.
I get it back weekly for a few hours when I blow rocks with turkey baster.
I think it is a product of the ceramic rocks, but who really know what is going on in out tanks...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

-
"dded rocks , but already no place to put corals ndexisting"

If you can, it's time to sit back and enjoy .
-


----------



## wtac

Coming along nicely!


----------



## sig

Before, I would say bigger tank is needed.., but for now will enjoy this one. 
Wife is very surprised with this decision and told me that I am getting old 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston

Very nice Greg! 
I like that you added the rock, fills in very nicely
Nice coloration; I'm sure you really get that pop with the blues on. 

Tanks happy, wife's happy- that's a win win right there


----------



## sig

MPreston;1048626Tanks happy said:


> Thanks Mike. Wife's happiness is most important part...
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams

Looking good as always Greg. Did you find out what the fuzzies were in the end? I had something similar a while back but it disappeared once I bulked up the cleanup crew.


----------



## sig

duckhams said:


> Looking good as always Greg. Did you find out what the fuzzies were in the end? I had something similar a while back but it disappeared once I bulked up the cleanup crew.


I is gone, but it always back on the glass panels until I brash it, after I blow rocks with the turkey blaster. I think, it is from ceramic rocks and for sure it is not organic

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

any updates on your tank, Greg?


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> any updates on your tank, Greg?


Not really.

Thank is in perfect shape, because I do not try to be very smart and use Chaeto and another natural BS to recreate Ocean conditions in 80G of water.

small volume of GFO and carbon in reactors does the job 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

